# 1st time I will see him....



## Nanook (Nov 21, 2009)

For those that have followed my post "it hurts" will know my situation. the latest.
This will be the first time I will see him since he told me he wants out, and there is OW. It was about 15 days ago since getting the news.
I am picking him up in about an hour, coming face to face with him, I find this whole situation extremely sad. I feel so empty again, and VERY sad about this situation. It has dawned on me. He is here to see the kids, not me. We want to try being friends, which I think we will land up being, but it is not as easy as I thought. How do I act around him etc. Do I hug him, shake his hand....Silly little things going through my head. 
Kids do not know yet, so need to be as normal as possible, I am actually thankful the kids will be with me, so I can step back and let them have their time.
I need to go on as if nothing has happened, but gee it will be tough trying to hide my sadness from him. But I do not want him to see me that way. So need to just smile and go with the flow.
Wish me luck, I am sure I will update you the latest, later on.


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

Be strong and detached. His choice for leaving and cheating. Not yours. Be there for yourself and your kids. Easier said than done I know from experience but you are not responsible for the fact that he decided to give up on your family and you.


----------



## Nanook (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, I can tell we will be friends, it is all good. Except, I did the one thing I said I did not want to do, He hugged me at home, and I had to walk away because I started feeling sad, and cried a little bit. But besides that all good. I have pulled myself together. So concentrating on being friends, but not saying I will not have another sad moment.


----------



## Ash22 (Oct 21, 2009)

You will have another sad moment nanook....you aren't superwoman! But you are doing great. You are. Just concentrate on getting through every hour, hell every minute...and it will get easier. It will!


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

boy I'm inspired by your strength, hang in there I know my feelings are all over the place too. Be strong for those babies of yours.....make them your priority now.
take care nanook, 1 foot in front of the other


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

You did great! At least you will remain friends. Not sure that will be the case with my wife.....she is so vindictive right now. Keep your chin up.


----------

